

Making Angular.js real-time with Websockets - knes
http://blog.pusher.com/making-angular-js-realtime-with-pusher/

======
benarent
This is a great introduction, defiantly something we're going to experiment
with.

~~~
robhawkes
Glad to hear it! Let us know how you get on.

------
lhorie
Code in the examples look mangled (html entities)

